# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Alex Reid returning to Hollyoaks

## tammyy2j

Rumours that Katie Price's boyfriend Alex Reid is meant to be returning to Hollyoaks are completely untrue. 

According to a Sunday tabloid, producers were lining Reid up to reprise his part as footballer Jason Cunliffe, a role he played between 2001 and 2002.

However, a spokesperson confirmed to me this morning that the report is "absolute nonsense".

During his time with the show, Reid's character Jason had a Posh and Becks romance with Geri Hudson (Joanna Taylor), while having an affair with his book publisher Alyson. He also made a move on Geri's love rival Izzy Davies (Elize Du Toit).

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well the title should be NOT returning then

----------


## Perdita

Or a question mark put at the end?

----------


## lizann

I doubt he could get away from Jordan's boobs long enough to do anything let alone act in a show

----------


## Katy

haha, glad he has denied that, i never liked him first time round, theres nobody there from his era now apart from Tony.

----------


## kiki29

I cant even remember him from the first time round!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

this was him, i only briefly remember him

----------


## tammyy2j

Did he or his friends rape someone or did he allow Geri to slept with his friends?

I cant remember him much tbh

----------


## LostVoodoo

i think he was part of the gang that raped the male character. i seem to have forgotten his name, i think it was Gary Lucy that played him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Luke he was called

----------


## Katy

he was only in it a short time, he was a footballer and married Geri as she trheatened him i think, by sayoing she would go to the papers and threw him out shortly after getting some of his money. 

She was after revenge after he didnt do anything to stop Scott Anderson from attempting to rape her.

----------

